# Bought a P22 - Not real impressed



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I did my homework, I knew this model can be very fickle. Still, I was hoping those stories were the exception and not the rule. I put 100 rounds of Winchester 40 grain through it with maybe 10 total failures (3 FTF, 1 FTE, several failure to load.) I then put 40 rounds of CCI mini mag HP though it. Those were better, but not flawless. 

One thing that bothered me is that hitting the slide release to load a round usually would not work. It would not slide a round into battery and I had to pull the slide back to get it to work. I know there is some discussion about which is the right way to operate a semi-auto, but the gun should at least work both ways, it seems to me.

I guess I get to go hunt down all the tweeks and tricks one has to use to get a P22 to operate like it should. Yay. I'm not particularly mechanical-minded so this might suck a little.

On the bright side, it was very accurate and very easy to shoot. On the funny side, I probably shouldn't have gone from the .22 to the 1911. That first shot of .45 damn near made me drop the gun! 

-Gruesome


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

My P-22 works flawlessly, but like all 22's seems to like some ammo and not others. So it's the ammo, not the gun. Never had the first-round-fail-to-feed issue that you mention. Check the feed lips on your magazines.


----------

